

FFmpeg 2.6 Release Notes - ux
http://git.videolan.org/?p=ffmpeg.git;a=blob;f=RELEASE_NOTES;hb=release/2.6

======
nattaylor
The optimization improvements sound impressive and it seems like they could
present a big opportunity to make HTML5 video considerably better and more
unified.

------
woogle
GIFs \o/

